# Longbow Manufacturers



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

save yourself some time and buy a wes wallace


----------



## SStech (Jan 7, 2008)

a & h acs, riser is like a recurve riser limbs similar to long bow I just ordered one


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

Black Widow is hard to beat in my opinion, and much faster to get one made than most other custom makers.


----------



## buckrunt (Feb 18, 2007)

check out the trad show in kalamazoo Mi at the end of January, lots of bow makers and you can try them out too..


----------



## GSDman (Oct 26, 2010)

Jay St. Charles bows are sweet shooting as well as works of art. After shooting since the early 1970's and many bows, I can say that if you're going traditional Jay is your man.


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree Kalamazoo show in January, you can shoot all differant brands and type of longbows and poundages! Custom longbows there are a lot of great bowyers that build longbows: Bamabows, Northern Mist, Maddog Archery, Elk ridge, White Wolf, Great Northern, Dwyer, Best Friend Longbows, Thunderstick these are just some of them and there are many more, and all differant price points! Production bows there is the Bear Montana, Martin Savannah, Sammick Verna and Red Stag and the list goes on and on! Have fun!


----------



## rkr1991 (Jul 25, 2009)

Roy Hall http://www.navajobows.com/


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and checkout the bows being made by Kirk Lavender of bigfoot bows.... www.bigfootbows.com He makes not only smooth and fast shooting longbows but he is also now making the splinter kat which is off the same design that Ernie was using on his Sapphire Hawk (which Ernie is currently semi-retired). I have the TD Sasquatch in both recurve and longbow, it it right up there with my Sapphire Hawk. By the way these bows are also works of art.


----------



## ZebraHunter (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

JIm Jone's Firefly is a very good longbow


----------



## nulfisin (May 19, 2009)

Martins are easy to research. They're on plenty of store shelves if you want to try them out.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Ferguson zbows get my vote. byronferguson.com


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

well if your looking for a one piece you cant go wrong with a jim belcher bow. I own many of his longhorn customs and they are great folks to deal with.

I would say check out the take downs as you can interchange limbs from the same bowyer if you want to change weight down the road. I love my lewis hollow, it is extremely smooth and very fast. I love my zippers custom take down and my new Ron Foley, but the foley just doesnt perform as well as the lewis hollow....


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

Thought id add Great Plains. I also picked up an elite from Bama Bows and man that thing shoots. More people need to check them out.


----------



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

I would suggest Ernie and his Sapphire Longbows myself, if he were still building them to order. Since he is currently laying low with that I will add that I have also shot those sticks from Bigfoot bows. The Sasquatch I had my hands on was light as a feather, hit hard as a truck, drew as smooth as butter and was a beautiful as any I have ever laid eyes on. Saving my pennies for one right now as a matter of fact. I have only had one other bow in my hand that put an arrow right where I was looking time and time again as smoothly as that Sasquatch did...and thats the Sapphire Hawk that I already own.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

check out "fedorabows.com" :thumbs_up


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Add Fox Archery to the list.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fox triple crown, and royal crown. His website does'nt even list them, but they are highly regaurded by some.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

red44 said:


> Fox triple crown, and royal crown. His website does'nt even list them, but they are highly regaurded by some.


Ron King at Fox Archery is one of the largest suppliers of customized longbows in Europe. Very well regarded, just last week he was finishing up an order for 18 longbows going to his dealer in Italy. All customized.


----------



## ChrisK. (Oct 23, 2009)

got to look at how much you want to spend I guess. Many good bowyers out there. I personally always get bows off of Dan Toelke cause he has treated me very well over the years and he is a good buisness man and a heck of a family man that does a lot for other people. I have shot lots of bows but always buy bows made by Dan with the exception of an old recurve that I found at a yard sale for next to nothing.


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

"Quality", as in fit, finish, feel, and looks are pretty subjective issue IMO. You can evaluate some other things objectively (force draw curve, speed, vibration).

Speed isn't everything to everybody. I like the Martin Savannah better than a lot of more expensive custom bows that are faster for example. My Savannahs have stayed while A&H, Matlock, and Morrisons have come and gone...


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

stiknstring said:


> I would suggest Ernie and his Sapphire Longbows myself, if he were still building them to order. Since he is currently laying low with that I will add that I have also shot those sticks from Bigfoot bows. The Sasquatch I had my hands on was light as a feather, hit hard as a truck, drew as smooth as butter and was a beautiful as any I have ever laid eyes on. Saving my pennies for one right now as a matter of fact. I have only had one other bow in my hand that put an arrow right where I was looking time and time again as smoothly as that Sasquatch did...and thats the Sapphire Hawk that I already own.


Exactly! Dang we sound a lot a like... I love my Sapphire, it will always be my go to bow, and the bigfoot shoots just as sweet. Kirk is making a great bow... want to try out a Splinter Kat...


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

Kalamazoo expo at the end of January is the best way to find a good deal on a new bow.


----------



## petew (Nov 14, 2004)

You will find a few reviews on what you are looking for on my Trad Review pages at www.peteward.com. There are lots of very good bows out there.
Pete


----------



## ernestowynn (Dec 11, 2010)

two really fine traditional bow mfg companies are: 

1.) Sallels Archery (Bob Sarrels) http://www.sarrelsarchery.com/
2.) Foley Custom Bows (ron Foley) http://www.foleycustombows.com

excellent people and outstanding quality and performance. Can't go wrong with either of these...


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

ernestowynn said:


> two really fine traditional bow mfg companies are:
> 
> 1.) Sallels Archery (Bob Sarrels) http://www.sarrelsarchery.com/
> 2.) Foley Custom Bows (ron Foley) http://www.foleycustombows.com
> ...


Awesome guys to deal with, ditto!


----------



## Soybeanio (Dec 23, 2008)

Ragim Archery and BamaBows are high quality, and woodbows has cheap bows that have a very high quality-price ratio.


----------



## ZebraHunter (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I had no idea there were some many options. I do plan to go to the show in Kalamazoo. Thanks for the heads up on that.

Some asked about money. I have saved for this purchase so the cost does not matter. I simply want to find the bows that are of the highest quality and try them out. Right now I am shooting a self bow that I paid $60 for. It is truly a stick and string.


----------

